# Malediven Dezember 2006 oder: Dem Wetter getrotzt



## Sailfisch

*Malediven Dezember 2006
oder: Dem Wetter getrotzt! ​*
_*Wie alles begann *_
Nach der Tour ist vor der Tour, sagten wir (Robert alias Dorschrobby, Andreas alias Big Whi-te, und ich, Kai alias Sailfisch) uns nach der Rückkehr von den Malediven im Dezember 2005 und begannen zeitnah mit der Diskussion über neue Urlaubsdestinationen. Bereits auf dem Boot hatten wir uns über potentielle Ziele Gedanken gemacht. Kenia? Puerto Vallarta in Me-xico? oder Senegal? Fragen über Fragen. Zunächst war ziemlich klar, daß ein weiterer Törn auf die Malediven ausgeschlossen erscheint. Als es immer konkreter wird und wir uns immer noch nicht einig sind wo es denn  nun hingehen soll, bringe ich in einem Telefonat mit Robert nochmals die Malediven ins Spiel. Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, die reine Angelzeit und die Möglichkeit verschiedenster Angelvarianten lassen die Malediven immer noch als sehr interessantes Reiseziel erscheinen. Schließlich bedarf es auch keiner größeren Überredungskünste, um Andreas davon zu überzeugen nochmals gen Malediven aufzubrechen.
Kurzerhand starte ich bei Martin Joswig, dem Reiseveranstalter unseres Vertrauens, eine An-frage, ob die Mashibaru Ende November Anfang Dezember noch zu buchen ist. Letztlich buchen wir vom 29. November bis zum 13. Dezember.     

*Schlechte Vorzeichen?*
Während die üblichen 1.000 Mails ausgetauscht werden, in denen das Material zusammengestellt und aufeinander abgestimmt wird, rückt das Abreisedatum immer näher. Ein Blick in die Onlinewetterberichte läßt nichts Gutes erwarten. Zwar ist der RTL-Wetterbericht steht mit Windstärke 3 und geringer Regenwahrscheinlichkeit positiv, jedoch tendiert mein Vertrauen, spätestens nachdem in der dritten Woche jeweils das selbe Wetter herrscht, eher gen null. Andere Onlinewetterberichte sind deutlich schlechter. Regen und Wind werden vorausgesagt. Wären wir zum selben Zeitpunkt gefahren wie im letzten Jahr, so wäre die Reise wohl buchstäblich ins Wasser gefallen. Man kann halt vieles beeinflussen, das Wetter (leider) nicht.

*Los gehts*
Schließlich starten wir am 29. Dezember um 20:40 Uhr pünktlich gen Male. An Bord der Condormaschine befinden sich drei Rutenrohre und unsere Koffer mit einem Gesamtgewicht um die 180 kg. Dank einer Sondervereinbarung zwischen Martin Joswig und Condor kostet uns dies alles keinen Aufpreis. 
Wie immer gelingt es mir nicht im Flieger zu schlafen, einzig dösen kann ich ein bis zwei Stunden. Als wir am kommenden Morgen in Male landen müssen wir erkennen, daß der skeptischere Wetterbericht Recht behalten sollte. Es regnet zwar nicht, aber es ist stark bewölkt und es weht ein rauhes Lüftchen. 
Beim auschecken verläuft alles reibungslos, auch wenn ich dieses Mal etwas zittern mußte. Bei den vergangenen Reisen lagen unsere Rutentransportrohre bereits neben dem Kofferband, während wir die Einreiseformalitäten erledigten. Dieses Mal kommen die Rutenrohre als letztes aus dem Flieger. Wenn man bedenkt, daß die ganze Reise ohne Ruten nicht vorstellbar ist, so kann man die Nervosität, welche langsam aber sicher in mir gewachsen ist, gut verstehen. Aber wie heißt es so schön: „Ende gut, alles gut!“
Außerhalb des Terminals erwartet uns Mohamed, der Eigner des Bootes. Sehr redselig ist er immer noch nicht; er scheint sich aber zumindest an uns zu erinnern. Mit einem Wassertaxi geht es zum Hafen von Male. Leichter Regen und Wind begleiten die Überfahrt. 
An Bord angekommen werden wir vom Skipper herzlich begrüßt. Unsere Mitbringsel: T-Shirts mit Bildern der Crew, nebst einem Video sowie einigen Bildern von unserer letzten Tour kommen gut an. Bis auf den Captain, Ibrahim, haben wir jedoch eine neue Crew. Das ist insofern bedauerlich, als daß wir den Koch, Salim, beim letzten Törn zum Chefkameramann angelernt hatten und wir daher hofften, an dieses Wissen anknüpfen zu können. Es soll sich aber zeigen, daß der neue Koch nicht weniger Filmbegabung mitbringt als sein Vorgänger.
In Male kaufen wir traditionsgemäß noch einige Popper, um dann in den Außenhafen zu wechseln. Auf Grund der Wetterlage haben wir uns entschlossen, den ersten Tag im Hafen zu verbringen. In aller Ruhe richten wir das Material her und bauen unsere Ruten auf. Am Abend haben wir gemeinsam mit der Crew großen Spaß beim ansehen des Videos vom letzten Trip. Insbesondere die Anfeuerungsrufe von Salim rufen bei der Crew großes Gelächter hervor.
Am kommenden Tag schleppen wir durchs Male Atoll und haben sage und schreibe einen einzigen Biß, der aber auch nicht hängt. Nach dem Mittagessen starten wir unseren ersten Popperdurchgang. Der erste Fisch ist ein ca. 6 kg schwerer Red Snapper, der von mir gelandet wird. Nicht nur für mein Seelenheil, sondern auch für den Gaumen ein erfreulicher Fang. 






_Der erste Fisch, ein Red Snapper._​
Mehrer GT´s, u.a. einen 13 kg schweren, kann Andreas landen, sowie ein Blue Fin Trevally sind die Ausbeute an diesem zweiten Tag. Robert bleibt leider ohne Fisch, auch wenn er einige Attacken auf seinen Popper hatte. 

*Nächtlicher Stellungswechsel*
Wir ankern an der windabgewandten Seite einer Insel, um dort zu übernachten. Zunächst ist auch alles ruhig. Gegen 3 Uhr nachts schaukelt das Boot jedoch so stark, daß ich wach werde. Zunächst versuche ich wieder einzuschlafen, muß jedoch feststellen, daß mir das nicht gelingen will. Schließlich höre ich, wie die Crew an Deck arbeitet. Auch ich gehe nach oben und schaue mir an was anliegt. Der Wind hat gedreht, weshalb der Seegang rauher wurde.  Nimmt der Wind weiter zu, so drohen wir auf das Riff geworfen zu werden. Mit Mühe und Not gelingt es uns gemeinsam den Anker zu lichten und das Atoll zu verlassen. Ohne Positionslichter (das Schiff ist normal nur tagsüber unterwegs) und ohne Radar schippern wir durch die finstere Nacht zum nächsten Atoll. Etwas mulmig war mir schon bei der ganzen Aktion.
Auch am kommenden Tag bleibe die Bisse am Trollinggerät leider aus. Beim Poppern können wir GT´s und Blue Fins fangen. 

*Notoperation an Bord*
Bei der abendlichen Bastelstunde versehe ich meine Wobbler mit neuen (scharfen) Drillingen von SPRO/Gamakatsu. Als ich zum Heck gehe, um den Wobbler an der gespannten Leine aufzuhängen an der wir alle Trollinglures aufbewahren, passiert es. Die Leine hängt in ca. 2 m Höhe und ich muß mich strecken um den hinteren Drilling des Wirbels einzuhängen. Als dieser in der dafür vorgesehenen Schlaufe hängen bleibt, will ich meine Hand zurückziehen, und schwupps haue ich mir den Bauchdrilling des Wobblers in den Mittelfinger der rechten Hand. Aua! Mit Widerhaken hat sich einer der Haken in meinen Finger gebohrt. Wohl im Schockzustand nehme ich den Wobbler ab und gehe seelenruhig nach vorne. Als Andreas und Robert mich samt Wobbler am Finger kommen sehen, springen sie sofort auf, um mir zu helfen. Ich stelle nüchtern fest: „Hab mir einen Drilling in den Finger gehauen!“ 
Als der Schock etwas nachläßt gehen die Gedanken bei mir durcheinander: Verdammte Sch..., warum muß das ausgerechnet mir passieren? Ist der Urlaub jetzt für mich vorbei? Werde ich sterben? (Scherz) Für ca. ein bis zwei Minuten werde ich benommen. Andreas und Robert legen mich zu Boden und überlegen was zu tun ist. Zurück bekommen wir den Drilling nicht mehr, das würde die Haut zerfetzen, dann wäre der Urlaub in der Tat beendet. Der Haken muß durchgestochen werden. Desinfizieren mit Vodka, Anästhesie mit Whisky und die Operation kann starten. Zunächst wird der Haken mit einem Seitenschneider vom Drilling getrennt. So-dann wird der Haken mit einer Zange erneut durch die Haut des Fingers gejagt. Mein Kopf sagt mir, den Schmerz wirst Du nicht überleben. Wer schon eine kleine Spritze beim heimischen Doktor scheut, wie der Teufel das Weihwasser, für den sollte der Schmerz unerträglich sein, denke ich. Woran es liegt weiß ich nicht,  es mag wohl am Adrenalin gelegen haben, daß ich absolut keinen Schmerz empfunden habe. Möglicherweise lag es aber auch an den chirurgischen Fähigkeit von Andreas und Robert. Die beiden haben die Nerven behalten und in aller Ruhe den Haken entfernt. Ob ich das an ihrer Stelle auch geschafft hätte, wage ich stark zu bezweifeln. Gut wenn man Freunde hat, auf die man sich im Notfall verlassen kann.
Entgegen aller Erwartungen verläuft die Sache ohne weitere Probleme/Schmerzen für mich. Bereits am zweiten Tag nach der Notoperation kann ich das Pflaster wegwerfen. Meine Möglichkeiten zu fischen waren zu keinem Zeitpunkt beeinträchtigt.  
Als ich mich aber am Abend hinlege und nachdenke kommen mir schon einige Zweifel, ob diese Reise unter einem guten Stern steht. Schlechtes Wetter, nachts fast aufs Riff aufgelaufen, keine Bisse beim Trolling und nun die Aktion mit dem Drilling? Eine gelungene Reise sieht wohl anders aus.           

*Magere Ausbeute*
Am 4. Tag können wir schließlich den ersten Biß beim trollen verwerten. Ein kleiner Bonito hat sich einen – für einen Sail gedachten – Ilander reingehauen. Auch ein Wahoo verirrt sich an einen Ilander. Wenigstens für gutes Essen ist damit gesorgt. Zwei Sails sind noch in Bootsnähe, haben aber offenkundig kein Interesse an unseren Ködern.





_Robert mit dem ersten Wahoo._​
Beim Poppern stimmt zwar die Quantität der Fische, so daß ich GT´s bis 5 kg nunmehr gleich am Bug rausziehe, ohne mich – wie üblich zum Heck zu bewegen, jedoch läßt die Größe doch zu wünschen übrig. Es mag daran liegen, daß wir, auf Grund der Wetterlage, nur im Innerriff poppern können.
Einzig beim Nachtfischen ist die Ausbeute zufriedenstellend. Der erste Run auf den halben Bonito ist leider nur von kurzer Dauer. Noch bevor ich, durch das Bremsgeräusch aufgeschreckt, die Rute greifen kann ist der Spuk vorbei. Wenigstens war der Bonito so gut am Haken befestigt, daß der Räuber ihn nicht abbekommen hat. 
Mit dem 30iger-Gerät und Bonitofetzen versuche ich einige Grundbewohner zum Biß zu überreden. Nach einiger Zeit erhalte ich einen ordentlichen Biß. Ein sehr starker erster Run läßt einen ordentlichen Gegner am anderen Ende der Schnur vermuten. Obschon ich bereits über den Bremspunkt der Rolle hinausgegangen bin, gelingt es mir nicht Schnur einzuholen. Aber auch der Fisch zieht nicht weiter ab. Nach kurzer Zeit ist klar: Der Fisch hat sich ins Riff verzogen! Um aus einem anderen Winkel den Fisch zu  überreden an die Oberfläche zu kommen, begebe ich mich nach vorne. Bei voller Bremskraft versuche ich den Fisch zu lösen. Die Rute ist bis zum Äußersten belastet. Wenn jetzt die Schnur reißt, geht es mir wie dem Angler in dem Scherzvideo, dem die Rute mit voller Wucht ins Gesicht schlägt. Zudem hätte es mich wohl rückwärts aufs Deck geworfen. Ich rechne eigentlich jeden Moment damit, daß die Schnur reißt. Doch plötzlich kann ich Schnur zurückgewinnen und spüre einen Kämpfer am anderen Ende. Der Fisch erscheint an der Oberfläche, ein Red Snapper von ca. 5 – 7 Kg, hätte eine schöne Malzeit abgegeben, wenn er sich nicht, auf Grund eines verzogenen Wirbels, vor-zeitig verabschiedet hätte. Der Wirbel muß wohl am Riff Schaden genommen haben.
Kurze Zeit später kann Robert einen 5 Kg schweren Horse Eye Jack fangen.





_Robert mit einem Horse-eye Jack._​
Am kommenden Tag beweist Robert sein Talent, immer die größten GT´s zu erwischen (wie immer er das auch macht). Mit 16,5; 15 und 11 Kg fängt er drei stattliche Exemplare. Andreas und ich fangen zwar von der Anzahl her mehr, jedoch nur Fische bis 11 Kg. 





_Robert mit gutem GT._​
*GT mit Brille*
In den kommenden Tagen zwingt uns das Wetter im Hafen zu bleiben. Nach zwei Tagen Skat und 4-Gewinnt bin ich so frustriert, daß ich auf das Angebot der Crew eingehe und mit dem Beiboot auf Grouper und Blue Fins zu schleppen. Ordentlicher Seegang, starke Windböen und gelegentlich wolkenbruchartige Regenfälle sind die Rahmenbedingungen für diese Aktion. Kaum den Hafen verlasse bin ich so naß, als ob ich ins Meer gesprungen wäre. Zu allem Überfluß läuft der kleine Wobbler nicht anständig und Bisse gibt es schon gar nicht. Mohamed jr. (bewährtes Crewmitglied zum 3. Mal, war inzwischen an Bord gekommen) wollte es aber wissen und nahm Kurs auf die Nachbarinsel.  Beim Poppern sollte ich da mein Glück versuchen. Was solls? Schlimmer geht’s nimmer! Also los. 
Kann man beim Schleppen vom kleinen Boot noch auf gute Sicht verzichten, indem man ein-fach die Rute festhält, so bedarf es beim Poppern doch wenigsten eines Mindestmaßes an Sicht, um sicherzustellen, daß man beim Werfen niemanden den Popper durchs Gesicht zieht. 
Brillenträger werden mein Leid kennen! Aber ich hatte ja vorgesorgt und Brillenputztücher mitgenommen. Das funktioniert auch ganz gut. Bisse wollten sich trotzdem keine einstellen. Nach einer halben Stunde setzte sich dann meine Glückssträhne fort. Beim Säubern der Brille erfaßt uns eine Windböe und reißt mir die Mütze vom Kopf, ich will sie noch greifen und versenke dabei meine Brille. Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Meine Laune erreicht langsam aber sicher den negativen Bereich.
Gleichwohl ist im Nachhinein eins positiv festzustellen: Auch wenn das Wetter die Fischereimöglichkeiten doch deutlich eingeschränkt und uns daher in den Hafen gezwungen hat, so war die Stimmung an Bord trotz allem gut. Selbstredend gab es die eine oder andere Auseinandersetzung. Das ist bei 3 Mann, die 14 Tage auf einem 18 m Boot verbringen, wohl nichts Ungewöhnliches. Sofern mal dicke Luft aufkam, hat sie aber der starke Wind gleich wieder weggeblasen. 

*Wie man es nicht macht*
Schließlich kommen wir am 10. Dezember wieder raus. Mehrer GT beim Popping, aber keine Bisse beim Schleppen tagsüber. Das eigentliche Highlight des Tages sollte uns aber am Abend beim Nachtfischen erwarten. Andreas fängt zunächst einen (häßlichen) Grouper, den ich nicht näher identifizieren kann. Ich verlege mich auf die Methode „Alles oder Nichts“ und biete einen halben Bonito am 50iger-Gerät an. Es gibt zwar zwei Bisse, beide lassen aber kurze Zeit nach dem Biß los. Entnervt von dem schlechten Wetter und den nur passablen Fangergebnissen entschließe ich mich gegen 22:30 Uhr die Kabine aufzusuchen, um noch etwas zu lesen und dann zu schlafen um fit für den nächsten (hoffentlich besseren) Tag zu sein. 
Gegen ca. 23 Uhr klopft es an meiner Kammer. Andreas erklärt mir, Robert habe einen „riesen GT“ bei der Landung verloren. Also, raus aus den Federn (zugedeckt habe ich mich bei der Hitze natürlich nicht) und nachsehen, was denn an Deck abgeht. Als ich hochkomme qualmt Andreas nervös eine Zigarette. Ca. 50 m vom Boot entfernt sehe ich Robert mit zwei Besatzungsmitgliedern im Beiboot.  Es ist aber zu dunkel um mehr zu erkennen. Andreas erklärt mir, daß Robert beim Grundfischen einen sehr starken Biß bekommen hat und diesen auch nach oben drillen konnte. Es zeigte sich ein großer GT. Was immer die Crew geritten haben mag, jedenfalls haben sie versucht, den GT an Bord zu heben. Es kam wie es kommen mußte, der Fisch riß bei dieser Aktion ab. Trotzdem waren noch nicht alle Chancen vertan, der GT mußte sich wohl verletzt haben, jedenfalls tauchte er nicht mehr ab, sondern trieb fast bewegungslos an der Oberfläche. Also sind die drei ins Boot gesprungen und dem GT hinterher. 
Als ich an Deck kam, war der GT bereits außer Sichtweite, nur das Beiboot nebst Insassen war noch zu erkennen. Andreas hatte keine Hoffnung, daß man den GT noch „einsammeln“ könne. Doch als ich in der Ferne 3 Zigaretten klimmen sehe, da ist mir klar, die habens geschafft.  Ich staune nicht schlecht, als das Beiboot längsseits kommt und der GT mittendrin liegt. 22 Kg ist das stolze Gewicht, welches die Waage bei der mitternächtlichen Gewichtsbestimmung anzeigt. 





_22 kg GT, der erste gute Fisch unserer Tour, man sieht es uns an._​
*Entschädigung*
Der 11. Dezember wird mir wohl für immer im Gedächtnis bleiben. Der Tag hatte bereits eine Sonderstellung, weil mein Vater an diesem Tag Geburtstag hat. Aber der 11.12.2006 wird mir wohl stets in Erinnerung bleiben. 
Bereits die Wetterlage war verheißungsvoll. Keine Wolke am Himmel, kaum Wind und herrlich warm. Kurzum, genau so wie man sich das Maledivenwetter vorstellt. 
Kaum haben wir das Innenriff durch einen kleinen Channel zwischen zwei Inseln verlassen, da kommt bereits der erste Biß. Ein Wahoo hat sich auf einen meiner neuen SPRO-Lures gestürzt und nunmehr auch den zweiten zerstört. Die gut laufenden Lures können den scharfen Zähnen der Wahoos nichts entgegensetzen. Big Gamer werden das Problem kennen. Zwar freut man sich über den Biß und den gelandeten Wahoo, gleichwohl macht einem das Schicksal seines teilweise sehr teuren Lures doch auch zu schaffen. Meine beiden „SPRO-Pusher“, im Katalog werden sie als „Ahi Slant Cut 8,5“ bezeichnet, hat es damit zerlegt. Mit den Laufeigenschaften waren wir sehr zufrieden. Mir verblieben noch die Spitzköpfe, im Katalog als „Ahi Straight Runner9“ bezeichnet, welche ebenfalls gut liefen und auch Fisch brachten, je-doch mit dem Spitzkopf eher für höhere Geschwindigkeiten ausgelegt waren.





_Ausgangszustand mit Bauchlappen geriggt._





_Mit dem Übeltäter._





_Endergebnis_





_Nr. 2, der zerstörten Lures_​
Wir schleppten weiter Ilander mit Wahoobauch und zwei Wobbler. Was wir an diesem Morgen erlebt haben, kann man nur als Sternstunde bezeichnen. Die Bisse kamen in einer Frequenz, die einen außer Atem brachte. Teilweise 3 Bisse parallel. Die  Wahoo attackierten un-sere Wobbler, scheuten sich aber auch nicht vor den Oberflächenlures. Zwei davon sind gänzlich in den ewigen Jagdgründen verschwunden, hatten die Wahoo doch bereits beim Biß das Vorfach durchtrennt. 





_Andreas mit Wahoo._​

Aber nicht nur Wahoo sollten sich für unsere Köder interessieren. Auch Sails attackierten unsere Lures, leider verblieb es bei den Attacken. Auch wenn mich die Wahoos doch für einiges entschädigt hatten, insgesamt haben wir an diesem Tag zehn Stück gefangen, wovon der schwerste 15 Kg hatte, so trieben mich die Sails schier in den Wahnsinn. Wenn man bei glatter See sieht wie sie sich von hinten oder seitlich nähern, die Köder angreifen, die Rolle zum Kreischen bringen, dann aber doch nicht sitzen... Es war zum verzweifeln. Sowohl Andreas und Robert als auch ich waren nicht in der Lage einen Sail zu haken.  Andreas war teilweise so genervt, daß er sich nach vorne verabschiedet. Er konnte das Elend nicht mehr sehen. Mich erfreute es zwar, daß überhaupt Sails da waren, doch nagte die schlechte Verwertungsquote auch an meinem Selbstvertrauen. Am Abgrund stand ich, als wir gerade eine lange Kurve drehten und dabei einen starken Biß bekam. Die Penn 20iger International II war  kreisrund und die 30iger Tiagra kreischte. Ich habe die Rute kaum aus dem Halter bekommen. Anschlag! Der Sail springt schräg hinter dem Boot und schüttelt den Lure wieder ab. Zum verzweifeln...





_Die Crew mit einigen unserer Wahoos._​


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Malediven Dezember 2006 oder: Dem Wetter getrotzt*

Von 11 bis 16 Uhr gibt es dann nur noch ganz vereinzelte Bisse. Ab 14 Uhr sitze ich, meinen MP3-Player in den Ohren, und begutachte die Lures. 





_Warten auf den Biß!_​
Trotz der Fehlbisse bin ich bester Laune. Es kann schließlich in Sachen Sail nur besser wer-den. Kurz vor 16 Uhr spreche ich mit Robert, er solle die auf dem Oberdeck befindliche Ka-mera, welche ständig auf die Lures gerichtet ist, neu bestücken. Gesagt getan. Robert und ich starren auf die Lures. Nichts in Sicht. Robert zeigt auf den links außen laufenden Lure. „War da was?“ fragt er. Ich habe nichts gesehen. Offenkundig hat Robert aber das bessere Auge. Kaum hatte ich gesagt, daß ich nichts gesehen habe, da ist die Rute krumm und der Fisch nimmt ordentlich Schnur.





_Der Sailbiß (aus dem Video geschnitten)_​

Bis dato habe ich noch nicht gesehen, was für ein Fisch den Köder genommen hat. Mit Mühe und Not bekomme ich die Rute aus dem Rutenhalter. Rollenbremse auf den Bremspunkt und Anschlag. Mir stockt der Atem, ein (für mich) riesiger Schwerträger schraubt sich in voller Länge aus dem Wasser. Unerfahren wie ich nun einmal bin, kommt mir spontan „Marlin“ über die Lippen. (Kann natürlich auch mit meiner Sehschwäche, auf Grund des Verlustes meiner Brille, zusammenhängen). Insgesamt schraubt sich der Fisch nach meinen Erinnerun-gen vier mal aus dem Wasser, bevor er einen gewaltigen Run hinlegt. Trotz Bremspunkt bei 4,5 Kg läuft die Schnur, als ob der Freilauf eingeschaltet sei. Meine Knie beginnen zu zittern, so aufgeregt bin ich. Ein ängstlicher Blick gilt den schwindenden Schurreserven der Rolle. Doch ich kann mich beherrschen, ich gehe nicht über den Bremspunkt. Im Nachhinein sagt mir Andreas, daß er meinen Blick sehr gut erkannt hat und daß er eingegriffen hätte, wenn ich die Bremseinstellung hätte verändern wollen. Es ist halt nicht von Nachteil einen erfahrenen Big Gamer an Bord zu haben, welcher bereits einen Marlinrun erlebt hat.  Nach meiner Schät-zung hat mir der Sail zwischen 300 und 400 m abgenommen, weit entfernt vom Boot schraubt er sich erneut aus dem Wasser. Die Geschwindigkeit, in der er Schnur abnimmt, läßt aber nach und schließlich kann ich die ersten Meter zurückgewinnen. Ich bitte Robert sein Hanress zu holen, damit ich etwas Druck von den Armen bekomme. Als ich es aber angelegt habe, muß ich feststellen, daß es viel zu groß ist. Selbst auf den engsten Einstellungen ist die Ver-bindung zwischen Harness und Rolle noch nicht einmal ansatzweise gespannt. Vergebene Liebesmüh also.





_Im Drill._​
Meine Beine zittern immer noch, bloß nicht diesen Fisch verlieren. Meter für Meter komme ich meinem wohl bis dato größten Fisch näher.  In Sichtweite schlägt der Sail mit dem Kopf aus dem Wasser nach der Schnur, ein toller Anblick. 





_Ohne Worte._​
Nach ca. 20 Minuten ist er in Bootsnähe. Der Sail ist ähnlich erschöpft wie ich auch und läßt sich problemlos an Board bringen. 44,8 KG bei einer Länge von 2,89 m sind die neuen Maße meines Rekordfisches. Ich bin völlig erschöpft, aber überglücklich. Der Urlaub hatte sich mit einem Fisch von einem Reinfall zu einem grandiosen Erfolg gewandelt. Und das Beste: Die Kamera hat alles aufgenommen, vom Biß bis zur Landung; Anglerherz was willst Du mehr.





_Die Crew, der Fisch und der stolze Fänger._​
Es sollte noch besser kommen. Am Abend ankerten wir am Außenriff, um dort mit Naturkö-der zu fischen. Meine Motivation ging gen null, schließlich hatte ich einen tollen Erfolg er-zielt und auch die anderen waren etwas antriebslos. Ich sitze mit Robert an Deck und erörtere den Saildrill, als Ibrahim der Captain uns auffordert doch zu fischen. Die Dämmerung sei schließlich die beste Zeit um weitere Erfolge zu verzeichnen. Ich, immer noch etwas träge, bleibe erst einmal sitzen. Robert schnappt sich seine Popperrute, ersetzt den Popper durch einen 80g Pilker und marschiert nach hinten. Er ist keine fünf Minuten weg als Aufruhr am Heck meine Aufmerksamkeit weckt. Ich gehe nach Hinten, wo Robert mit gebogener Rute mit einem bis dato unbekannten Gegner kämpft. Gerade als ich komme nimmt der in einem kurzen Run wieder einige Meter Schnur von Roberts Saltiga.  Nach ca. 10 Minuten ist der Schimmer im Wasser zum ersten Mal zu sehen. Ein GT mutmaßt Andreas, doch ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, daß es von der Form eher ein Thunfisch sein muß. In Anbetracht dessen, daß Andreas einzig wirklicher Zielfisch auf den Malediven ein DogtoothTuna ist, bete ich, daß es ein Yellowfin ist. Robert wäre das m. E. egal, um welche Art es sich handelt. Wenn er aber einen guten Doggie auf die Planken wirft, so würde das demoralisierend auf Andreas wirken. Es kommt schließlich wie es kommen muß, es ist ein Dogtooth. Als Ibrahim erkennt um was für einen Fisch es sich handelt, schubst er die übrigen Crewmitglieder beiseite und gafft den 17,5 Kg schweren Fisch selbst. Die Freude bei Crew, Fänger und mir ist riesengroß. Einzig Andreas kann sich über den Erfolg nur bedingt freuen, was ich in Anbetracht seiner bis dato nur „normalen“ Fänge ohne seinen Traumfisch Dogtooth, durchaus verstehen kann. Fair gra-tuliert aber auch er dem Fänger. 





_Robert mit seinem 17,5 kg schweren Dogtoothtuna._





_Auch Ibrahim ist sichtlich erfreut._​
Beim weiteren Jiggen fangen wir quasi unbegrenzt kleine Big Eye Trevally. Zudem bekom-men wir auf diese auch „Überbeißer“, sprich ein großer Räuber attackiert den kleinen Fisch, während des Drills. Meinen Überbeißer vergeige ich aber, weil  ich es vergesse den Druck von der Bremse zu nehmen, damit der Räuber den Big Eye komplett schlucken kann. Zu al-lem Überfluß reißt bei Andreas die Schnur, als er ebenfalls einen Überbeißerbiß hat. Schließ-lich kann er aber doch noch einen ordentlichen Mondsichelfisch und einen Hai erwischen.





_Jeder Wurf ein Biß, die Big Eye Trevally standen wohl übereinander._





_Beute beim nächtlichen Jiggen: ein Mondsichelfisch._​
*Sailfishtango ohne Sail, aber mit Dorado*
Am darauffolgenden Tag erfreuen uns wieder einige Wahoos mit ihrer Beißfreude, insgesamt können wir fünf  fangen, wobei ich mich raushalte, schließlich wollen die anderen beim Trol-ling ja auch mal etwas erwischen. Als wir gen Mittag versuchen einen Bonito oder Rainbow-runner zu erwischen, um damit doch noch Andreas angestrebten Dogtooth zu erlegen, attak-kiert ein Sail den kleinen „Weighted Feather Tuna Teaser“ von SPRO, kann aber wegen der zu kleinen Haken nicht gehakt werden.





_Kleiner Rainbowrunner._​
Zu später Stunde gegen 16:30 Uhr beginnt dann das Wasser zu kochen. Wohin man auch sieht, raubende Sails. Sie treiben die Köderfische zu Tausenden aus dem Wasser. Überall spritzen sardinenartige Fisch raus. Sails springen komplett aus dem Wasser oder verfolgen einzelne Sardinen. Es ist ein grandioses Schauspiel. Weniger grandios ist die Tatsache, daß sich die Sails mitnichten für unsere Lures interessieren. Wir kreisen und kreisen, aber be-kommen auch nicht einen einzigen Biß. Einen Sail hätten wir fast überfahren, ein anderer hätte sich bei seiner „Sardinenverfolgungsjagd“ quer durch unsere Köder fast selber gehakt, nur beißen wollte keiner.           
Schließlich bekommen wir doch einen Biß. Andreas, der bis dato etwas gebeutelt wurde, übernimmt den Drill. Sein Gegenüber erweist sich durchaus als würdiger Gegner und nimmt ihm viele Meter Schnur ab. Konnten wir zunächst nicht erkennen um welche Fischart es sich handelt, so zeigt uns nach den ersten Sprüngen ein herrlicher Dorado seine goldgelbe Flanke. Nach ca. 10 Minuten hat Andreas den Fisch ins Boot gebracht. Ein versöhnlicher Abschluß auch für ihn. Mit 11,5 Kg auch ein durchaus vorzeigbares Exemplar, welches zudem ein kuli-narischer Hochgenuß war. 





_Andreas Im Drill._





_Die Crew mit Andreas und dessen Dorado._​

*By, by Malediven*
Irgend wann geht jeder Urlaub zu Ende, so auch unserer. Als wir zurück nach Male schippern machen wir einen Schlenker weit raus auf das offene Meer, um dort vielleicht noch den einen oder anderen Yellowin zu verhaften. Das Glück war uns bei diesem Versuch leider nicht hold. Allerdings erlebten wir noch unseren ersten Viererstrike der Tour. Wir saßen in Front, als vier der fünf ausgelegten Ruten sich krümmten. Mohamed jr. übernimmt die vierte Rute, bis An-dreas seinen GT ausgedrillt hat. Vier GT können wir schließlich landen und wieder releasen. Ein schöner Abschlußdrill.





_Vorzeigbar._​

*Neues Material von SPRO*
Dem geneigten Leser wird die Erwähnung der SPRO-Lures bereits aufgefallen sein und diese erfolgte auch nicht ohne Grund. Auf der ANSPO letztes Jahr habe ich die neue SPRO Big Game Köderserie gesehen und sie hat mir optisch sofort zugesagt. Als mir Mr. Big Game, Jürgen Oeder, über den Weg lief, fragte er mich sogleich, ob ich die denn gesehen hätte. 
Also besorgte ich mir vor der Reise einige dieser neuen Köder, um zu testen, ob sie das halten, was der optische Eindruck verspricht. Daneben nutzte ich auch Haken, Wirbel und Sprengringe von SPRO und Gamakatsu, welche ich allesamt empfehlen kann. Besonders gefallen haben mir die Lures mit dem abgeschrägten Kopf, egal in welcher Größe. Sie zeigen eine tolle Aktion im Wasser und locken damit die Räuber. Leider konnte ich nicht testen, wie die großen „Pusher“ auf Sails wirken, hatten doch vorher zwei Wahoos meine Vorräte an diesem Lures zerstört. In bin aber guten Mutes, daß die Lures auf Sails ebenso gut wirken, schließlich hat selbst ein Sail den kleinen Bruder, den „Iao“, attackiert. 
Auch wenn die Big Game Fischerei eine internationale Angelegenheit ist und man vielfach nicht drum herum kommt, sein Material im Ausland (meist USA oder Japan) zu bestellen, so habe ich ein großes Interesse, meine Köder in Deutschland zu kaufen. Insbesondere bei ko-stenintensiven Materialien vertraue ich lieber auf das deutsche Gewährleistungsrecht, als auf die Kulanz von Händlern, welche sich mehrere tausend Kilometer entfernt befinden.   
Und wenn selbst der kritische WBA Andreas zu dem Urteil gelangt, daß die Lures brauchbar sind, dann kommt das einem Gütesiegel gleich. Ich werde daher auch in Zukunft mit dem Material von SPRO und Gamakatsu fischen.





_Einige der SPRO-Lures aus der neuen Big Game Köderserie._​
*Fazit    *
Im Ergebnis bleibt eine tolle Reise in meiner Erinnerung, die von – aus meiner Sicht – zwei Ausnahmefischen begleitet wurde. 
Auch wenn ich langsam (wieder) über Alternativen zu den Malediven nachdenke, so bin ich mir doch sehr sicher, daß ich diese herrliche Inselgruppe im Indischen Ozean nicht zum letz-ten Mal besucht habe.

*Kai Jendrusch *




​


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Malediven Dezember 2006 oder: Dem Wetter getrotzt*

Noch einige Impressionen:
























































































​


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Malediven Dezember 2006 oder: Dem Wetter getrotzt*









































[/CENTER]


----------



## Rausreißer

*AW: Malediven Dezember 2006 oder: Dem Wetter getrotzt*

Schönes Ding Sail #6 #6 
Wat fürn Spaß. :m 

Gernot |wavey:


----------



## Blauortsand

*AW: Malediven Dezember 2006 oder: Dem Wetter getrotzt*

Da isser ja der Bericht - hat sich gelohnt so geduldig zu warten! )


----------



## Torsk_SH

*AW: Malediven Dezember 2006 oder: Dem Wetter getrotzt*

Moin Kai! (geiler Name :q )

Also erstmal tausend Dank für diesen genialen Bericht!
Es hat mir fast das Herz zerrissen als plötzlich 
das falsch plazierte Foto nach Deinem Drill aufgetaucht ist.
(jetzt behoben) Man konnte so richtig schön mitfiebern und ich
glaube Dein Bericht hat mich gerade 10 Minuten meines Lebens
gekostet :q Aber egal das war es wert 

Wie gesagt sehr sehr schön und klasse Bilder!

CU

Kai

PS: Das Video würd ich ja nur zuuuu gerne sehen :q


----------



## KirstenS

*AW: Malediven Dezember 2006 oder: Dem Wetter getrotzt*

Einfach nur beeindruckend. Bin sprachlos.


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Malediven Dezember 2006 oder: Dem Wetter getrotzt*

Vielen Dank für die sauberen Zeilen und Fotos! #6

Gruß vom Blinden


----------



## norge_klaus

*AW: Malediven Dezember 2006 oder: Dem Wetter getrotzt*

Super Sache ! 
Da kommen Urlaubsgefühle auf. Meine Frau hat sich gerade gewünscht im Februar '07 in Cancun ähnlich gut zu fangen. (bin leider nicht dabei )

Gruß |wavey: 
Klaus


----------



## Justhon

*AW: Malediven Dezember 2006 oder: Dem Wetter getrotzt*

Auch als nicht Big-Gamer kann ich das schon sehr gut nachempfinden, aber sonen fetten Sailfish an der Leine zu haben is bestimmt noch besser#6#6

Super Bericht!


----------



## Ansgar

*AW: Malediven Dezember 2006 oder: Dem Wetter getrotzt*

Hi Kai (& Mitangler)

tut mir leid, dass der Trip zu grossen Teilen nicht so optimal gelaufen ist. Ist super frustrierend, wenn die 2 Wochen, die man im Jahr zum fischen hat dann von Wetter und Kleinfisch so ueberschattet werden. 

Tut mir auch leid fuer Andreas, dass es mit dem Doggie wieder nicht geklappt hat. 

Wenigstens gab es ja den einen guten Sail und den einen guten GT.

Wie auch immer - naechstes Mal wird es bestimmt wieder besser. 

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Mr. Sprock

*AW: Malediven Dezember 2006 oder: Dem Wetter getrotzt*

Hallo Kai,

was für ein schöner und umfangreicher Bericht!
Vielen Dank dafür!

Grüße,Thilo

P.S.: Handelt es sich bei den häufig abgebildeten beim Popping verwendeten Ruten um vielteilige Reiseruten, oder ist lediglich das Griffstück abnehmbar?


----------



## FalkenFisch

*AW: Malediven Dezember 2006 oder: Dem Wetter getrotzt*

Schöne Bilder und ein packender Bericht!#6 

Superärgerlich, dass das Wetter in diesem Jahr so beständig schlecht war, aber ihr habt das Beste draus gemacht.

Und bei dem Sailfischdrill kommen bei mir jede Menge Erinnerungen hoch. Das macht echt Spaß!


----------



## Marlin1

*AW: Malediven Dezember 2006 oder: Dem Wetter getrotzt*

Danke Kai,

wirklich schöner Bericht !

Die Fische musst du auch woanders erst mal fangen.
Wetter ist halt überall auf der Welt auch nur Wetter,
was willst du da machen ?
Ich fliege jetzt in zwei Wochen zur besten Zyklonzeit nach  Mauritius,
schaun mer mal !

Glückwunsch zu den schönen Fischen, man muss sich ja auch noch
steigern könen, oder ..... ?

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## NorbertF

*AW: Malediven Dezember 2006 oder: Dem Wetter getrotzt*

Also ich muss sagen: ich war bereits 7 mal auf den Malediven, aber auf die Idee dort zu fischen bin ich nicht gekommen, ich habe die Urlaube immer so gut wie komplett unter Wasser verbracht, soviel der Tauchcomputer zugelassen hat. Ob das mal kein Fehler war!? Toller Bericht, schöne Fotos, danke dafür!
Die Fische stehen am Aussenriff wirklich oft gestapelt (wie du so schön schreibst).


----------



## saily

*AW: Malediven Dezember 2006 oder: Dem Wetter getrotzt*

Hallo Kai,

danke für den tollen Bericht#6  und die schönen Fotos!!
Glückwünsch vor allem zum kampfstarken gemeinsamen Namensgeber:vik: !

Tight Lines

Saily|wavey:


----------



## story300

*AW: Malediven Dezember 2006 oder: Dem Wetter getrotzt*

Na super...darauf habe ich lange gewartet.

Am 10.01 geht auch bei mir und zwei Freunden los.
Wir haben das kleine Boot HIbaru1.

Danke für den super Bericht.
Trotz des Wettes habt Ihr ja doch schöne Fische gefangen...

GRuß André


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Malediven Dezember 2006 oder: Dem Wetter getrotzt*

Danke, Danke! Freut mich wenn der Bericht Euch gefällt!



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Kai! (geiler Name :q )
> 
> Also erstmal tausend Dank für diesen genialen Bericht!
> Es hat mir fast das Herz zerrissen als plötzlich
> das falsch plazierte Foto nach Deinem Drill aufgetaucht ist.
> (jetzt behoben) Man konnte so richtig schön mitfiebern und ich
> glaube Dein Bericht hat mich gerade 10 Minuten meines Lebens
> gekostet :q Aber egal das war es wert
> 
> Wie gesagt sehr sehr schön und klasse Bilder!
> 
> CU
> 
> Kai
> 
> PS: Das Video würd ich ja nur zuuuu gerne sehen :q



Werde laut geben, sobald das Video verfügbar ist.



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Hallo Kai,
> 
> was für ein schöner und umfangreicher Bericht!
> Vielen Dank dafür!
> 
> Grüße,Thilo
> 
> P.S.: Handelt es sich bei den häufig abgebildeten beim Popping verwendeten Ruten um vielteilige Reiseruten, oder ist lediglich das Griffstück abnehmbar?



Es handelt sich nicht um Reiserute, sondern um handteilgeteilte.
 Ich habe aber auch schon mittelgeteilte genutzt.



story300 schrieb:


> Na super...darauf habe ich lange gewartet.
> 
> Am 10.01 geht auch bei mir und zwei Freunden los.
> Wir haben das kleine Boot HIbaru1.
> 
> Danke für den super Bericht.
> Trotz des Wettes habt Ihr ja doch schöne Fische gefangen...
> 
> GRuß André



Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg und dicke Fische, insbesondere gutes Wetter. 

Auf den Seiten des BGFC habe ich gerade gelesen, daß Rolf Falkenberg (aktuelle auf dem kleinen Boot, wo Ihr ja auch drauf wollt) einen 125 lbs Marlin am Spinngerät+20.000 Stella. Reschpeckt! :vik: 

Du siehst, es stehen Dir viele Möglichkeiten offen. Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Du auch einen Bericht abgeben würdest. Solltest Du noch Fragen haben, kannst Du Dich gern via PN an mich wenden, bist aber ja von Robert und Andreas bestens beraten.


----------



## anguilla

*AW: Malediven Dezember 2006 oder: Dem Wetter getrotzt*

Ein toller Bericht, schöne Bilder und herrliche Fische! :m

Was will man mehr! 

Da bekomme ich Appetit auf mehr...

Dickes Petri vor allem zum phantastischen Sailfish! 

Einfach genial! #r


----------



## Dogtoothtuna

*AW: Malediven Dezember 2006 oder: Dem Wetter getrotzt*

*Hi Kai!*

Hat mir grossen Spass gemacht deinen Urlaubsbericht in mich "aufzusaugen."       
Exellente Fotos habt ihr da geschossen...
*!!!  1 A  eure Fänge  !!!* 

Für schlechtes Wetter braucht ihr aber nicht auf die Malediven...kommt nach Husum!  Wir haben reichlich davon.

Gruß Dog...


----------



## MaxK

*AW: Malediven Dezember 2006 oder: Dem Wetter getrotzt*

absolut geiler bericht!!!

und #r für die klasse fänge


aber ich hab mal ne frage... was kostet so ne tour zu den malediven so ca.;+


----------



## story300

*AW: Malediven Dezember 2006 oder: Dem Wetter getrotzt*



MaxK schrieb:


> absolut geiler bericht!!!
> 
> und #r für die klasse fänge
> 
> 
> aber ich hab mal ne frage... was kostet so ne tour zu den malediven so ca.;+


Kommt auf die Anzahl der Mitangler / Freunde an, die dort mit Dir das Boot teilen.

Bei 3 Mann rechne mit 2500 -->3000 Euro +/- Taschengeld und sonstige Kosten. Die Köder und das Angelgeschirr nicht vergessen, das kostest auch einiges.

Gruß André


----------



## Fleischpeitsche

*AW: Malediven Dezember 2006 oder: Dem Wetter getrotzt*

hey kai,

du hast doch gesagt, dass ihr auch auf calamari gefischt habt.
könntest du büdde ein paar bilder davon reinstellen?

gruß karsten


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Malediven Dezember 2006 oder: Dem Wetter getrotzt*

Calamarifischen findet immer nachts statt, weshalb leider keine Bilder vorliegen. 
Robert hat glaube ich einige aus Ägypten, schreib ihm doch mal eine PN.


----------



## story300

*AW: Malediven Dezember 2006 oder: Dem Wetter getrotzt*

Hier ein paar Kalamari-Fisching Fotos.

Wurden nicht nur Nachts gefangen.
Bilder sind von der letzten rote Meer Tour.

GRuß André


----------



## story300

*AW: Malediven Dezember 2006 oder: Dem Wetter getrotzt*

Und hier noch ein paar...

Bin gespannt ob ich auf den Malediven auch ein paar Übereden kann in die Pfanne zu springen..

Gruß André


----------



## Fleischpeitsche

*AW: Malediven Dezember 2006 oder: Dem Wetter getrotzt*

jau,

vielen dank,
damit hat sich ja auch die PN erübrigt:m


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Malediven Dezember 2006 oder: Dem Wetter getrotzt*

@ story300: Mönsch, uns Michael J. hinself mit seinen Calamari - seid ihr zusammen losgewesen damals? Er hat uns neulich begeistert von der schmackhaften Beute und dem tollen Trip vertellt .

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## BIG WHITE

*AW: Malediven Dezember 2006 oder: Dem Wetter getrotzt*

Moin Kai!
Hast gut gemacht, hätte es kaum besser gekonnt|supergri !

Schade nur, daß Du nix über den Koch oder besser sein
Wegbleiben berichtet hast, ist doch ein Mordskerl, unser indischer Casanova:k  :k :k , der gute Salim, gewesen, oder??

Na ja, die Pietät verbietet hier wohl eine detallierte Berichterstattung, nur Schade, daß wäre doch eine Mordsgaudi,
eine detallierte Schilderung der Crew über die Vorkommnisse aus dem Frühjahr letzten Jahres hier lesen zu können!!!#q #c 
#h Gruß
Big White


----------



## story300

*AW: Malediven Dezember 2006 oder: Dem Wetter getrotzt*



Karsten_Berlin schrieb:


> @ story300: Mönsch, uns Michael J. hinself mit seinen Calamari - seid ihr zusammen losgewesen damals? Er hat uns neulich begeistert von der schmackhaften Beute und dem tollen Trip vertellt .
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Karsten


Moin Karsten..
Jau.. war eine lustige Woche..
Unser Boot war mit Michael. J ,  R.K  und meinem Kumpel Ello ( auf dem Foto mit dem Kalamari in der Hand) und mir ( ohne Foto.. besetzt.

Auf dem anderen Boot waren Robert( Dorschrobby).. Andreas ( Big White ) und Andy sowie noch ein Kollege drauf.

Es war ne tolle lustige Woche... nur die Fische waren nicht so interissiert..

Waren ein paar gute Fänge.. aber nicht die Masse..

Gruß André


----------



## Karstein

*AW: Malediven Dezember 2006 oder: Dem Wetter getrotzt*

Hi André,

Michael berichtete uns Ende November von eurem Trip, und den Spaß, den ihr dort hattet, konnten wir raushören! Auch wenn es mit den Kapitalen nicht so sehr klappte, waren eure Mehrarmler doch eine gute Küchenbereicherung. 

Viele Grüße

Karsten


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Malediven Dezember 2006 oder: Dem Wetter getrotzt*



BIG WHITE schrieb:


> Moin Kai!
> Hast gut gemacht, hätte es kaum besser gekonnt|supergri !
> 
> Schade nur, daß Du nix über den Koch oder besser sein
> Wegbleiben berichtet hast, ist doch ein Mordskerl, unser indischer Casanova:k  :k :k , der gute Salim, gewesen, oder??
> 
> Na ja, die Pietät verbietet hier wohl eine detaillierte Berichterstattung, nur Schade, daß wäre doch eine Mordsgaudi,
> eine detaillierte Schilderung der Crew über die Vorkommnisse aus dem Frühjahr letzten Jahres hier lesen zu können!!!#q #c
> #h Gruß
> Big White



Der Genießer genießt und schweigt. Die Bäuche gehalten vor lachen haben wir uns ja bereits.


----------



## Fabian Rohde

*AW: Malediven Dezember 2006 oder: Dem Wetter getrotzt*

moin kai 
auch von meiner seite vielen dank für deinen atemberaubenden
bericht und natürlich auch für den geilen fisch


----------



## Fischfütterer

*AW: Malediven Dezember 2006 oder: Dem Wetter getrotzt*

Hi Kai,

auch hier nochmal Petri von mir...#6 
Wenn du mal kotzen willst, les mal unter hna.de die Meinung von irgendwelchen Weltverbesserern, die mal wieder keine Ahnung von Irgendwas haben, aber erstmal alle (Mit-)Ahnungslosen auf die bösen Angler aufhetzen wollen...:v 
Man könnte denken, du hättest die Letzten ihrer Art gefangen...

Gruß Kai


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Malediven Dezember 2006 oder: Dem Wetter getrotzt*

Sehr geiler Bericht mit wunderschönen Fotos!#6Danke!!!!!!!


----------



## Hohensinn

*AW: Malediven Dezember 2006 oder: Dem Wetter getrotzt*

Welche Ruten habt ihr da zum Spinnfischen benutzt??? Weil die Steckverbindung am Handteil ist!!!!

Gruß Walter


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Malediven Dezember 2006 oder: Dem Wetter getrotzt*



Hohensinn schrieb:


> Welche Ruten habt ihr da zum Spinnfischen benutzt??? Weil die Steckverbindung am Handteil ist!!!!
> 
> Gruß Walter



Roberts Rute ist eine Spezialanfertigung, Andreas hat seine in Japan bestellt und meine ist eine Sportex, welche in der Form nicht mehr gebaut wird.


----------



## Hohensinn

*AW: Malediven Dezember 2006 oder: Dem Wetter getrotzt*

Alles klar. Werd mir demnächst zwei Ruten selber bauen und der Blank den ich dafür verwende ist von Graphite USA aus dem Saltzwasserbereich mit 10Fuß, Line 12-25lbs und die Teilung ist auch wie bei euren Ruten!! Kuzes Handteil ca. 90cm und der Rest!!!

Gruß

Ps. Toller Bericht!!!


----------



## FalkenFisch

*AW: Malediven Dezember 2006 oder: Dem Wetter getrotzt*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Danke, Danke! Freut mich wenn der Bericht Euch gefällt!
> 
> 
> 
> Werde laut geben, sobald das Video verfügbar ist.


 
#h Habe noch keinen Laut gehört.

Gibt´s da schon was??


----------



## j4ni

*AW: Malediven Dezember 2006 oder: Dem Wetter getrotzt*

wow!!!


----------



## Debilofant

*AW: Malediven Dezember 2006 oder: Dem Wetter getrotzt*

...hoho, bin auch aus dem Winterschlaf aufgewacht :m und dadurch doch noch mal über diesen feinen Bericht gestolpert! Ganz schön krumme Ruten, die hier zu sehen sind, Respekt und Glückwunsch zu den dicken Fischen!

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Malediven Dezember 2006 oder: Dem Wetter getrotzt*



FalkenFisch schrieb:


> #h Habe noch keinen Laut gehört.
> 
> Gibt´s da schon was??



Das fällt in den Zuständigkeitsbereich von Robert alias Dorschrobby, beschwert Euch bei dem. :vik: :vik: :vik:


----------

